# Peepers



## woodsy (Jul 16, 2014)

My new little budgie loves my sheer curtain. She sits and snuggles in the curtain it's so cute. I have my knitting chair in front of this window so we spend a good bit of time here.


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

I absolutely love love love her coloring, she is perfect


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Peepers is absolutely precious!! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a beauty....thx for sharing...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*Peepers is so adorable i love her colours she is so beautiful.*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

she is so pretty!


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Peepers is super cute. It's wonderful that you guys have a great spot to sit by the window.


----------



## woodsy (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks all for the replies, she's such a little sweetheart. I hope she's been enjoying my company as much as I enjoy hers.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh wow, I absolutely love your Peeper's colours, she's such a cutie too! 
Thanks for sharing her pic and do keep them coming when you have the time.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*what an adorable baby!! Peepers is so cute  I know the name, especially because I named my new baby Peeps *


----------



## LindseyLouWho (Jun 16, 2014)

She's very pretty!!


----------

